# Application Assessed by UK Visas & Immigration



## Masoud64 (Aug 23, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I went to VAC in Ankara (turkey), for applying standard visit visa for business aim, ( I am a member of our company business team), i have to handle everything and my knowledge in this process is zero. I really need your guide.

Today ;after 10 days I has received one mail from tlscontact, as follow:

Reference: GWF*********

Dear ******* MASOUD,

UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and the decision will be sent back to either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will

contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will

be sent directly back to the address you provided.

Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the

decision-making process.

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration

This email and any information transmitted with it are confidential and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed. If you have received this email in error, please delete it from your system.

This is a post-only email address that is not monitored for replies. For questions and more information about visa application, scheduling for an appointment and all other queries please visit the Visa Enquiries section of the UK Visa Application Centre website.

S/N:**
----------------------------------------------------

I got this e-mail today, I think we are refused/rejected :confused2: 

would you please help me about this e-mail,

second thing is : I am in Iran now and my passport is in VAC in Ankara, I already had set someone to just pickup my passport, I think i have to clear something more with him about decision and if it will be approved he must go to UK console in Ankara for visa issuing. 

I really need your help and guide 

Your faithfully
Masoud


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

It's a generic email and it doesn't mean anything to be honest. You've to wait for the documents to see for yourself. As far as i know you can't get anyone else to collect document on your behalf as the only person can be a dependent or main applicant who was in visa application. But good luck with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masoud64 (Aug 23, 2016)

This is service for anyone who go to another country to make its appointment time,and must come back to their country without passport, VAC gave me proxy form to set someone for picking up my passport.
thanks


----------

